# Áp dụng những ý tưởng ăn gian diện tích phòng bếp



## lindanga (7/9/21)

Áp dụng những ý tưởng ăn gian diện tích phòng bếp Với những ý tưởng thiết kế thông minh và đầy tính thẩm mĩ này, nhà bếp của bạn sẽ “ăn gian” được rất nhiều so với diện tích thực tế đấy! Nhà bếp là một trong những không gian khó thiết kế trong một ngôi nhà, bởi nó vừa đòi hỏi tính gọn gàng, tiện nghi những cũng không kém phần thẩm mĩ. Đối với một nhà bếp chật hẹp thì vấn đề nới rộng không gian được quan tâm hơn cả. Dưới đây, là một vài gợi ý Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu về những ý tưởng để chúng ta có thể “ăn gian” được diện tích thực tế nhà bếp của mình nhé! Sử dụng nội thất trong suốt... Chẳng hạn như hình trên, bộ bàn ghế được tối giản đến mức có thể, những chiếc ghế trong suốt sẽ đành lừa giác quan của người nhìn. Cửa sổ bằng gương được mở rộng và lọ gia vị xếp trên những chiếc kệ nhiều tầng làm cho căn bếp như rộng thêm… ... và nội thất đa năng Trong việc lựa chọn nội thất cho nhà bếp nhỏ thì những thiết kế Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng mang tính đa chức năng sẽ được tận dụng tối đa. Chẳng hạn như một chiếc bồn cao cấp đa chức năng, bao gồm cả bếp, bồn rửa, nơi treo đồ và những hốc tủ được thiết lập ngay bên dưới… rất thuận tiện và gọn gàng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sơn tường màu trắng chủ đạo Những thiết kế cho nhà bếp đương đại giờ đã khác rất nhiều so với kiểu truyền thống. Bắt đầu từ màu sắc, tường trắng sẽ làm căn bếp như rộng ra, những gam màu đỏ nóng bỏng được tiết chế để tạo thành điểm nhấn cho không gian. Nhìn vào bức hình trên, bạn có cảm giác chủ nhân nó dường như đang biến căn bếp của mình thành một quầy bar nhỏ nhắn nhưng đầy đủ không? Hoặc như căn bếp trong hình dưới đây: Trắng, trắng và trắng! Những gì bạn có thể cảm nhận được ở căn phòng này là cảm giác được nới rộng thêm. Các bề mặt trắng tạo ra không gian “nhận thức” trong một nhà bếp nhỏ. Bất kì sắc thái tươi sáng nào của màu sắc cũng tạo ra một nhận thức về không gian rộng rãi hơn… … do đó hãy sử dụng nó như là một màu chính kết hợp với các điểm nhấn màu tối hơn là cách tốt nhất giúp tăng thêm sự thoải mái cho khu vực thường xuyên nhất của bạn. Không gian dường như tươi sáng và sự tương phản nhẹ nhàng giữa màu sắc sẽ làm cho căn bếp ấm áp. Và kể cả cánh cửa tủ làm bằng kính, bạn thấy nó thế nào? Tạo không gian lưu trữ ở bất kỳ chỗ nào có thể Đây quả là một không gian nhỏ, vậy làm sao để có thể thiết kế? Những hộc tủ ở dưới và một bộ tủ được đặt trên tường sẽ giúp bạn tận dụng không gian tối đa. Bạn hãy nhìn màu sắc, tông màu đất tạo nên sự tương phản nhẹ với chiếc tủ lạnh và mặt bếp màu đen, cùng với chiếc tủ có tông màu sáng hơn. Trần nhà cao sẽ làm giảm bớt không gian hẹp của bếp. Bạn có cảm nhận gì về căn bếp này? Diện tích tuy nhỏ nhưng lại vô cùng tiện nghi bởi cách tận dụng không gian bên trên bếp cũng như màu đỏ tạo nên hiệu ứng sinh động và rộng rãi cho căn bếp. Tất tần tật những nội thất như tủ, bàn ghế, giá treo… đều sáng bóng thật đẹp đúng không? Cung cấp đủ sáng Ba bức ảnh trên chính là một căn bếp được chụp ở nhiều góc độ khác nhau để làm nổi bật lên đặc tính của nó. Ở căn bếp này, điều mà bạn cần lưu tâm chính là những ánh sáng rất mạnh được phát ra có chủ ý của những vật dụng cố định. Chúng làm cho ta có cảm giác kích thước căn bếp như được nới rộng ra và không còn khoảng cách giữa bếp và bàn ăn nữa. Đây là một trong những thiết kế dành cho nhà bếp nhỏ một cách khác vui nhộn và sống động. Bức tường sơn màu xanh lá trẻ trung, đèn chùm sáng rực màu vàng, lại được đặt thêm một tấm gương ngay chính giữa. Như vậy, chuyên mục Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dành cho spa đã gửi đến các bạn những ý tưởng thông minh để biến không gian của nhà bếp nhỏ, chật chội và hẹp trở nên thoáng hơn, rộng hơn, với đầy đủ những tiện nghi tối thiểu cho một nhà bếp gia đình. Chúc bạn sẽ nghiên cứu và áp dụng được một trong số những ý tưởng đó để có thể “ăn gian” diện tích nhà bếp của mình nhé!


----------

